# I am looking to buy....



## Crankered (Mar 28, 2021)

Looking to buy a plow for my 2020 F250. Only interested in Vplows and prefer a complete setup.
Also looking for a light truck with or without a plow to get my son started. Ranger, S10 older Tacoma. Let me know what you have not looking for any junk as it his first truck and neither of us want to be under the hood all the time.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Crankered said:


> Looking to buy a plow for my 2020 F250. Only interested in Vplows and prefer a complete setup.
> Also looking for a light truck with or without a plow to get my son started. Ranger, S10 older Tacoma. Let me know what you have not looking for any junk as it his first truck and neither of us want to be under the hood all the time.


I only have overpriced junk...


----------



## Crankered (Mar 28, 2021)

Mr.Markus said:


> I only have overpriced junk...


 if you had over priced good stuff I might be interested. I may wind up just buying new for everything. Seems most of what's out there is sort of beat and I don't mind maintenance but I don't want to be constantly doing repairs. Figured I'd start looking now. Dealers in my area usually run decent sales in August so unless something comes up ill
Likely buy a new plow for me. I'd rather not buy all new for my son though.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Most people don't dump a like-new high end complete V plow just to buy a 1 year newer model year. People might do it with cars and trucks, but not so much with plows. And if they do do it, it won't be fire sale priced. But it never hurts to ask.

To make matters worse, if you want complete the wiring for your truck would have to come off another 2020 as the headlight wiring is different for 2020.

Your best bet for a deal on new would be right now _if_ the dealer has any left over inventory as this is the time of year when dealers place next seasons order. Second best time would be late summer which will be preseason on the new inventory.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look down south for your kids ride. Very little rust. Call it a family road trip.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

You are in luck. You can pre-order a 2022 GM EV SUV at their website. At 850 Hp and auto drive its a steal at 105,000.00


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Most people don't dump a like-new high end complete V plow just to buy a 1 year newer model year. People might do it with cars and trucks, but not so much with plows. And if they do do it, it won't be fire sale priced. But it never hurts to ask.
> 
> To make matters worse, if you want complete the wiring for your truck would have to come off another 2020 as the headlight wiring is different for 2020.


All depends on who you know


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> All depends on who you know


Why? Do you Noah guy? If so, hook the guy up...


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm suggesting he surrounds himself with rich foolish people, they are usually the type to dump 1 year old stuff they didn't need in the first place


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> I'm suggesting he surrounds himself with rich foolish people, they are usually the type to dump 1 year old stuff they didn't need in the first place


Hey, hey, don't insult my core client base like that!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this thread is in the used truck/equipment (for sale or looking to buy) forum, so no need to clutter with the unnecessary posts/comments...if you don't have what the OP is looking for then there's no need for you to post in this thread

thanks


----------

